# picture in picture with ffmpeg



## NapoleonWils0n (Feb 22, 2020)

I written a script called overlay-pip 
to create a picture in picture with ffmpeg

You can overlay a clip over the base video 
which then goes in to a pip window for the duration of the overlay clip


----------

